# Front door security question



## SaltKat (Apr 16, 2016)

Not sure exactly which section of the forum to ask this on, so apologies if I'm in the wrong spot. But I need some help....

I will be moving into a new house in a month, and the front door has a 4 inch wide and 3 foot tall piece of glass in the door (see picture below).

What advice do you have on how to secure this door? I'm afraid of people smashing the glass and reaching in and unlocking. I'm thinking of installing a double cylinder lock, but I would prefer if they made one that was electronic on both sides so I don't have to keep a key nearby.

Any tips or tricks would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If it bothers you change the door....
I have had glass in my door for 20 years....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I wouid change that door first thing Monday...

Pure invitation to a crook...


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not to cast a wet blanket, but if the crook wants in he'll get in--window, jimmy lock, etc..etc. Motion detecting or IR alarm system? Just saying--


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

If you change the door go to Bison lumber and order you a new steel door with a no rot jamb and have them install a kick plate. Which is a steel plate inside the jamb, which they will break there leg before they kick the door open. I paid $300 for mine these are built on site and make any type of door you want.
Also you can add 3 to 4 inch screws behind the weather stripping which really makes it stronger. I have been on burglary calls where builder was so cheap only had two nails were all that was holding frame in, course one good kick the whole thing feel down and burglars walked right in. That glass is stronger than you think.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Leave that
Door
And place
An outside door made out of wrought iron or steel tubing or rod.

Of course if the want in .... there's always a way ... the more you secure, the more they damage.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

fy0834 said:


> Leave that
> Door
> And place
> An outside door made out of wrought iron or steel tubing or rod.
> ...


Yes, but the more you secure the more they are going to leave your home alone and move onto and easier and less secured target!!!!


----------



## SaltKat (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the tips guys. I think the immediate solution will be a double cylinder dead bolt that requires a key on both sides and some heavy duty screws/nails to secure everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure, but a double cylinder deadbolt is against code. If there is a fire, you will not want to be looking for a key.


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

We have one of these.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/LARSON-Sec...MIrvnQkpai1gIVCLnACh0roQdOEAQYASABEgI5GPD_BwE
If you read the description it can withstand a hit from a baseball bat +


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

A barking pit bull would do the trick but probably cost you more in the long run.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

X2 on the Larson door. I've got one on the front door (wood with two glass insets) and a second one on the back door (metal with one really big window inset). Look for their video on Youtube. That door is pretty tough.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

It has been a few years but our house was broken into while we were at work. They kicked in the front door. The jamb and trim exploded. One kick, walk right in.

I replaced the door with a metal door. I installed the security strike plate with long screws. Also filled in the area between the jamb and wall stud so everything was solid wood. Also replaced several of the screws in the door hinges (wall side) with long ones.

If we aren't home, I suppose the door can still be kicked in, but they should be tired. If we are home, by the time they get the door open, Mr S&W will be there to greet them.

We also have a security alarm system and storm windows on the windows. Not perfect but a lot better than before.


----------

